# New Cover Art: Honour to the Dead by Gav Thorpe



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone else getting a Godzilla feeling?? :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

That looks sweet - is there any info on what this title is about? I'll be interested to see Thorpe's take on Ultramarines as I didn't get a chance to read the limited edition SMB novella.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Godzilla? Not at all but Power Rangers? Hell yeah ah ah :laugh:

It is on Calth?


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

> "Action-packed audio drama set during the Battle of Calth
> 
> As Calth burns, the Battle Titans of the Fire Masters legion take to the streets of the city of Ithraca, ready to massacre the fleeing civilian population in the name of their new, dark masters. But the remaining loyalist engines of the Legio Praesagius - the True Messengers - still stand ready to defend the Imperium, even in the face of almost certain death. With the nearby Ultramarines forces scattered and lost, the people of Ithraca must fend for themselves as gigantic war machines unleash apocalyptic weaponry across the ravaged skyline..."


http://www.amazon.com/Honour-Dead-Gav-Thorpe/dp/1849704813

My only question is, wasn't this already released in German but in a written format? I recall the title from months ago, and people were reporting it was event special novella or something at a convention in Germany. 

Personally I would much rather prefer the written format over audio dramas any day...

Nevermind answered my own question with a little digging...


mal310 said:


> HONOUR TO THE DEAD - GAV THORPE
> 
> this is the audio version of the short story released in German for the German Games Day chapbook. It will be released to coincide with the Mark of Calth anthology, a collection of short stories following on from Know No Fear. This contains three threads; one covering a human (as opposed to Astartes) interest story; the second focusing on Ultramarines trying to get to a rally point after the Word Bearers ambush; and the third detailing a titan battle (yes, you read that right, a TITAN BATTLE!!).Audio drama set during the invasion of Calth. Two Titan legions fight for control of a city, wiping out whole regiments of Army troopers and civilians almost by accident. Contains continuity links to "other new 40k projects".


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

It was released for the German Games Day chapbook.

I believe this will be included in written form in the Mark of Calth anthology, as well as being released in audio. The cover art posted above is for the audio, not the Mark.

It is definitely set on Calth.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It surely does look interesting so I want to see how it turns out.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving the artwork.
Especially the Warlord taking one on the chin!


----------

